# South Central Texas 2006 Summer Rally



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

I figure the FOOD would get everone's attention.

I posted a question on the Rally thread but only got a reply from Mark.

Should we plan another pot luck, If so what type food,

BBQ again?

Fajitas?

something else?

Regards, Glenn


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> I posted a question on the Rally thread but only got a reply from Mark.


Here's another replyl form Mark.

DW said we could bring another couple of fruit pizzas and/or a big pasta salad.

Should go well with anything, I guess.

Mark


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

We should do the same thing we did last time -- that was the best BBQ in the world...

but whatever you guys decide let me know ahead of time what i need to bring...

looking forward to this -- boy i need a break....


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

I'll let everyone else chime in and fill in the gaps. BBQ is always great. I know one of the briskets came from WallyWorld and was quite good.


----------



## rnameless (Jun 30, 2005)

I wish we could join ya'll.....PV/RS is one of our favorite spots. Too many committments that weekend.


----------



## proffsionl (Feb 19, 2005)

We're not quite sure what we will bring. Probably a dessert this time (the prep time was too long on the last dish we did. Anyone for something *really* fattening?


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Well, just to throw a wrench into everything, it appears Vicki and I will not be making the rally. Seems someone finally decided to buy our house and the closing is in 3 weeks, so we'll be busy packing and moving.

We are going to (attempt) live in the 5th wheel while our new house is being built. I have it under roof at the new place where I've already built a 54x30 metal building for storage. I've built a full bath, washer dryer hook up, and room for frig, freezer, tv, and a small setting area, so hoipefully we won't get too claustophobic.

Sorry guys, maybe next year.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Glenn,

Sorry you guys won't be able to make it this time around. BUT, congrats on selling your home. I don't envy y'all packing and moving!.

BTW, I'm sure Ghosty or someone from that area can pick up the brisket and sausage on their way over!









Mark


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

Kathy is ready "BIG TIME". She has cabin fever so bad she is pinging all over the place







I think we will bring a precooked brisket.
















Vern


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> I think we will bring a precooked brisket


Sounds good to me.









Mark


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Ghosty said:


> that was the best BBQ in the world...


Ummm!!! You guys have room for one more?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

vern38 said:


> Kathy is ready "BIG TIME". She has cabin fever so bad she is pinging all over the place
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vern sounds like she really needs to get out and relax with some friends
Have a great time
Wish I had the time to come down









Don


----------

